# Picture size



## smokin lou (Jul 3, 2007)

I want to try to post some pictures. What is a good resolution for posting? I have software that can resize pictures.

Thanks


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 3, 2007)

You have to resize and check the size against the allowable in the posting area. Generally 620 x 400 or a bit smaller will work. Lately I have had to go down to 550 to 575 to get under 97kb for jpg's.


----------



## squeezy (Jul 3, 2007)

I use Image Shack ... I can use full resolution on the upload to them, to which they create forum code for thumbnails and a link to Image Shack to view ... works great!


----------

